# Car broken into AGAIN



## elefantfresh (21 Nov 2007)

Man, i'm sick of this - twice in the last 2 months - once outside the house and again yesterday outside work. Rang the cops and was told the statement was really only worth it for the insurance company. I'm paraphrasing there of course but that was the jist of it.
I am so sick of the scumbags who do this - they didnt even take anything - just smashed 2 side windows - didnt take money from the ash tray - didnt take CDs' from the glove compartment. Sigh...
Rant over.


----------



## Jock04 (21 Nov 2007)

Sorry to hear about that, must be a bummer.

Upset anyone recently?


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

EF - that was my first thought too.... who have u upset? 

Da Mofia luking for ya`s?


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Nov 2007)

He He - you bin watchin' too many Sopranos! Lord only knows who I've upset - I lead a twisted life! Time to get some underground parking.


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

i lead a very twisted life to but in a... erm... different kinda way... good fun init! 

ok seriously have you considered CCTV in one of the front windows? Alarm the vehicle maybe?


----------



## rabbit (21 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Man, i'm sick of this - twice in the last 2 months - once outside the house and again yesterday outside work. Rang the cops and was told the statement was really only worth it for the insurance company.


 
I know how you feel.  I too have been the victim of vandalism over the years, and the last few times I did not even bother reporting it to the Gardai.  Waste of breath + time.     I sometimes ask myself why I did not emigrate years ago to a more law abiding place.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> EF - that was my first thought too.... who have u upset?
> 
> Da Mofia luking for ya`s?


 
Watch out for any windscreen repair vans with bricks on the passenger seat lurking in the area trawling for business. ! 

If nothing taken it's just mindless vandalism, terrible.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Nov 2007)

Reminds me of that Gary Larson joke where a guy is in his sitting room reading the paper and theres a broken window and a brick on the floor with a tag on it saying "broken windows? call acme window care".
sigh...


----------



## FredBloggs (21 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> He He - you bin watchin' too many Sopranos! Lord only knows who I've upset - I lead a twisted life! Time to get some underground parking.


 
When you mentioned the Sopranos I thought you were going to say "time to get some underground help"


----------



## Ancutza (21 Nov 2007)

Reminds me of the time a few years ago when I was visiting my old man in the Mater private with a friend of mine.  We parked and were walking towards the hospital when we heard some roaring on the other side of the road.  Looked over just in time to see 2 cretins smash the window of a parked car.  They clocked us and took off at which my mate took off after them.  Not being the biggest or bravest guy on the block I reluctantly set off after all 3! We lost one in the back streets and cornered the fatter one in a church round the corner.  Called gardai.  Gardai came and arrested this idiot whose legs were sticking out of the confessional (I kid you not!) He admitted what he had done to the guards, and in front of us, and was stuffed into the back of the garda car. We walked back towards our car to meet the owner of the 'burgled' car taking to a couple of guards who had run round the corner from the local cop shop.  Woman never even said thanks to us, just sniffed.  Guards took our names, addresses and telephone numbers and we, quite simply, never heard from them again.........Bloody brilliant! Next time I witness an incident like that i won't bother my barney to get my pulse rate up.  Let 'em get on with it I say 'cos the guards are a complete waste of time when it comes to tackling petty theft on the streets of Ireland.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Nov 2007)

Ancutza said:


> Let 'em get on with it I say 'cos the guards are a complete waste of time when it comes to tackling petty theft on the streets of Ireland.


Not in my experience. Over many years, without fail, whenever I have had cause to call the _Gardai _(local station or 999) about some incident that I witnessed or concern that I had they have always turned up and done their job.


----------



## Jock04 (22 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not in my experience. Over many years, without fail, whenever I have had cause to call the _Gardai _(local station or 999) about some incident that I witnessed or concern that I had they have always turned up and done their job.


 

Me too.

My office was burgled over the weekend. Reported it Monday morning, local guard was out within the hour, swiftly followed by CSI Connemara  
and later again a detective.

Whether they catch the culprit or not, at least I was left feeling they treated the matter seriously.


----------



## shnaek (22 Nov 2007)

That is the key, gentlemen. They turn up (usually late, when they know the suspects are long gone) and take a statement, have a chat, are generally quite sound, then they go back to the station and do nothing about it. But at least they are sound. 

And rabbit, you should always report the crimes to the Gardai, even if they do nothing about it. Otherwise the stats show that crime is falling, and we all know that is not true.


----------



## rabbit (22 Nov 2007)

shnaek said:


> That is the key, gentlemen. They turn up (usually late, when they know the suspects are long gone) and take a statement, have a chat, are generally quite sound, then they go back to the station and do nothing about it. But at least they are sound.
> 
> And rabbit, you should always report the crimes to the Gardai, even if they do nothing about it. Otherwise the stats show that crime is falling, and we all know that is not true.


 
I used always call the Guards after a break in , they would turn up, ask a few questions, go away and I would never hear from them again.   I would not waste the phone call to them now, they never solved anything and only wasted my time and theirs.  Sad but true.


----------



## redstar (22 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Man, i'm sick of this - twice in the last 2 months - once outside the house and again yesterday outside work.



Mmmm, sounds like you live and work in dodgy areas !

Move home and get a new job


----------



## contemporary (22 Nov 2007)

dreadful stuff, of course if we were to drive over the ba$tards we'd be the ones in court...


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Nov 2007)

> Mmmm, sounds like you live and work in dodgy areas !



You're right enough on the work front but home is a good neighbourhood.


----------



## shootingstar (23 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> You're right enough on the work front but home is a good neighbourhood.



i knew there was something dodgy about you. `specially using a name like Elefantfresh he he....


----------



## bacchus (23 Nov 2007)

redstar said:


> sounds like you live and work in dodgy areas !
> Move home and get a new job



I got all  my car windows smashed (as in 8 if you include the small ones of the rear doors), along with those of few others cars... and that was in a very dodgy area known as Terenure.!!! These people move around...


----------



## stir crazy (24 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> I got all  my car windows smashed (as in 8 if you include the small ones of the rear doors), along with those of few others cars... and that was in a very dodgy area known as Terenure.!!! These people move around...



I own some properties in Terenure . My tenants when talking to them, have had the same problem several times since I  inherited the buildings the 2 years ago. Gougers walk from Rathmines perpendicularly through Terenure to Kimmage and Crumlin late at night from pubs and clubs and scratch cars along the way. The green leafy squares seem to get a lot of this. Its' important not to park cars on the roads they use to walk home and park in a well lit location perhaps under a lamp post.


----------



## RainyDay (25 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> I own some properties in Terenure . My tenants when talking to them, have had the same problem several times since I  inherited the buildings the 2 years ago. Gougers walk from Rathmines perpendicularly through Terenure to Kimmage and Crumlin late at night from pubs and clubs and scratch cars along the way. The green leafy squares seem to get a lot of this. Its' important not to park cars on the roads they use to walk home and park in a well lit location perhaps under a lamp post.



THat would explain it all right. I'm sure the 'nice' boys from 'nice' families in Terenure would never think about damaging cars when they are returning home from pubs and clubs?

But wouldn't Terenure be miles out of the way for anyone heading to Crumlin or Kimmage? Surely they would just pop up through Harolds Cross/Sundrive?

From RainyDay (born & bred in Crumlin, so presumably that makes me a gouger)


----------



## stir crazy (25 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> THat would explain it all right. I'm sure the 'nice' boys from 'nice' families in Terenure would never think about damaging cars when they are returning home from pubs and clubs?
> 
> But wouldn't Terenure be miles out of the way for anyone heading to Crumlin or Kimmage? Surely they would just pop up through Harolds Cross/Sundrive?
> 
> From RainyDay (born & bred in Crumlin, so presumably that makes me a gouger)



Only you know who you are Rainyday, applying your trademark intellectual snobbery to every situation, your own neurosis tagging on extra cryptic meanings (with a negative spin) to far too many posts. Your 'born and bred in crumlin' credentials are now well and truly established. 
I happen to come from the Cromwellsfort Road; not that its any of your business . 
I was commenting from my own experience about drunk people walking home past my properties on a limited number of routes to a limited number of destinations; about the subject of my own experience there is no greater authority on this earth.

I dont know how you can claim to be fair minded when on all the threads I've read you seem to find the worst possible interpretation of everything. I dont see why you have to make some kind of slur on Terenure people by quoting them as you put it :  'nice' boys from 'nice' families. When I see this kind of prejudiced attitude I dont know what you really stand for at all, hardly a proof (if you are seeking one) that gougers only exist in certain areas and that other areas are free of gougers. I'm sure your pc brethern will also pull you up for the sexist sin of excluding females from the set. You forgot to add 'nice girls' from 'nice families' too. Since when was gouger a male term?  Take care of yourself. You might actually be wrong one day.


----------



## RainyDay (25 Nov 2007)

Let's just stick to the facts.


stir crazy said:


> I was commenting from my own experience about drunk people walking home past my properties on a limited number of routes to a limited number of destinations; about the subject of my own experience there is no greater authority on this earth.


When the drunk people/gougers are walking past your properties, how do you know
a) where they are coming from
b) where they are going to
c) where they live


----------



## stir crazy (25 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Let's just stick to the facts.



The facts are my experience of which I am supreme authority.





RainyDay said:


> When the drunk people/gougers are walking past your properties, how do you know
> a) where they are coming from
> b) where they are going to
> c) where they live



This is all completely irrelevant to the issue of keeping the parked car of the OP safe in future.

1,
Many of my properties are located on roads where one area begins and another ends. In between is a straight line.  I have spoken to the guards who I'm assuming would know about this and they appear to agree with me. I think they would be in the best position to know what the facts are. This has been happening for years and they would have enough data to back this up. I dont see your problem rainyday. I am merely explaining my own experience.

2, No matter where they came from and are going to, to interpret that people in any area in any part of the world behave in a homogeneous manner is totally facile. I find the fact you just couldnt resist the 'nice' boys from 'nice' families remark about Terenure, itself an area full of student flats and immigrants as well as both young and new families totally hilarious. Please stick to the facts when discussing Terenure.


----------



## RainyDay (25 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> 1,
> Many of my properties are located on roads where one area begins and another ends. In between is a straight line.  I have spoken to the guards who I'm assuming would know about this and they appear to agree with me. I think they would be in the best position to know what the facts are. This has been happening for years and they would have enough data to back this up. I dont see your problem rainyday. I am merely explaining my own experience.


Your assumption that the guards 'would know about this' is flawed. Unless the guards are spending their weekend nights following gangs of drunk gougers from Rathmines to Crumlin and noting the routes taken, then no, they don't have enough data  to back this up. 

You are not explaining your experiences. You are explaining the broad, flawed assumptions that you have made.


stir crazy said:


> 2, No matter where they came from and are going to, to interpret that people in any area in any part of the world behave in a homogeneous manner is totally facile.


I fully agree.


----------



## stir crazy (25 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> gangs of drunk gougers



Thats a bit of an exaggeration of the problem. You make Crumlin sound like Darfur  



RainyDay said:


> Your assumption that the guards 'would know about this' is flawed.



The guards have police reports and statistics which are necessary for insurance purposes. I think thats more facts than you have Rainyday.



RainyDay said:


> You are not explaining your experiences.


I have explained a lot of things. Its facile to summarise my post to one homogeneous statement.






RainyDay said:


> I fully agree.



I knew you'd see the light if I didnt give up on you


----------



## RainyDay (25 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> The guards have police reports and statistics which are necessary for insurance purposes. I think thats more facts than you have Rainyday.


The Gardai have crime statistics. They do not have statistics on the walking routes taken by drunks/gougers when travelling from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage. Can you detail one probable route from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage which goes via Terenure?


stir crazy said:


> I knew you'd see the light if I didnt give up on you


You've missed the point. The sole intention of my nice boys/nice families comment was to expose your ludicrous claim of gougers walking from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage via Terenure.


----------



## stir crazy (25 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> The Gardai have crime statistics. They do not have statistics on the walking routes taken by drunks/gougers when travelling from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage. Can you detail one probable route from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage which goes via Terenure?



Unless you are trying to prove something the question is meaningless and only bound to stir up local feelings in the answering...

Its a well worn path. Theres many parks which are used for drinking by teens who would then walk home. People dont always stay in their local area. Either way my point about local populations being unhomogenised still stands so why this obsession about the make up of local populations ?  And why personalising  a place  and branding its people ?





RainyDay said:


> to expose your ludicrous claim of gougers walking from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage via Terenure.




What a closed mind you have. By using the word  ludicrous, to me that means you are saying its impossible. As a proposition its very possible and backed up by local experience  and by the guards. Calling someones first hand experience names and using words such as  ludicrous about such a serious issue  is the only  ludicrous  thing I see .


----------



## RainyDay (25 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> Unless you are trying to prove something the question is meaningless and only bound to stir up local feelings in the answering...
> 
> Its a well worn path. Theres many parks which are used for drinking by teens who would then walk home. People dont always stay in their local area. Either way my point about local populations being unhomogenised still stands so why this obsession about the make up of local populations ?  And why personalising  a place  and branding its people ?


I'll take that as a 'No' then (regarding routes from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage via Terenure). No point in continuing to engage on this thread any further given your evasive responses.


----------



## stir crazy (25 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> I'll take that as a 'No' then (regarding routes from Rathmines to Crumlin/Kimmage via Terenure). No point in continuing to engage on this thread any further given your evasive responses.



you may not take any nos' from myself.

I consider to be accused of evasive responses ludicrous.


Get a map. The facts are there fully revealed and cannot be evaded. Unlike your views on some issues which you evade revealing.


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

Lads, lads, lads - get a room....jeez.


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

[/QUOTE]





elefantfresh said:


> Lads, lads, lads - get a room....jeez.



yes i agree, their quite "passionate" towards each other aren`t they...?


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> i knew there was something dodgy about you. `specially using a name like Elefantfresh he he....



was looking to get a bit "passionate" meself with you EF... but you didnt take the bate.


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

With a Corkie? No way!


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

you cheeky sod!! I`ll have you know im gorgeous and us corkies are a highly intelligent breed. only the best...


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

> next yr`s all Ire Hurling Champs





> a highly intelligent breed.




hmmmmm........


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> hmmmmm........



haha ya smuck!!! 

ok so EF`s thread is gone from car vandalism / EF upsetting ppl / da mofia / giving out about the gardai / geographical arguements / passion between posters / good looks / Sport!!! 

EF i dont think posters want you on this site anymore - GET OFF


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

Me upsetting people? Never! Wouldnt be my style at all. I'm a peace loving guy. 
And I ain't leaving neither. Don't call it a come back - The Fresh is here to stay.


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> was looking to get a bit "_passionate_" meself with you EF... but you didnt take the bait.





elefantfresh said:


> Me upsetting people? Never! Wouldnt be my style at all. I'm a peace loving guy.
> And I ain't leaving neither. Don't call it a come back - The Fresh is here to stay.



You took the bait Freshy you took the bait..


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

The FreshMeister is a sucker for smooth talk.
Sigh...


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> The FreshMeister is a sucker for smooth talk.
> Sigh...



..... "FreshMeister".... *rolls around on floor laughing*... class


Anyway.. when all is said n`done. Has anything further happened with your vehicle?


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

Nothing yet thank goodness. I've taken to coming in an hour earlier and getting a "better" spot on a busier street. Lord knows how long i'll keep getting up in the pitch dark though. Paranoid every evening going back to the car. Still, twice in 3 years isnt too bad in this town i guess. Hope i haven't cursed the car for this evening now. Dont want to have to start a new thread like this all over again - abused from every angle!


----------



## shootingstar (26 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> abused from every angle!



you love it


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Nov 2007)

In some odd way, perhaps i do.


----------



## stir crazy (26 Nov 2007)

...


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Nothing yet thank goodness. I've taken to coming in an hour earlier and getting a "better" spot on a busier street. Lord knows how long i'll keep getting up in the pitch dark though. Paranoid every evening going back to the car. Still, twice in 3 years isnt too bad in this town i guess. Hope i haven't cursed the car for this evening now. Dont want to have to start a new thread like this all over again - abused from every angle!



Bad state of affairs having to leave an hour early to protect your personal belongings.. tut. Wouldnt it be great if there was a device that we could fit to our vehicle and its lets off savage static shocks once touched when activated. he he. I work across from a garda station... and can see my car from my window.. the fun i`d have with traffic wardens and such... 



stir crazy said:


> ...



??


----------



## elefantfresh (27 Nov 2007)

> I work across from a garda station... and can see my car from my window



Oh man, if i was like that i'd have an air rifle by my desk. Pop the little sods off.


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Oh man.



"oh man"... your watching too much of janice on Im a celeb.... 

I didnt think of an air rifle...     Your trouble ElefantFrash


----------



## elefantfresh (27 Nov 2007)

> I didnt think of an air rifle...     Your trouble ElefantFrash



I won the clay pidgeon shooting at our company outting. 
Mind how you go SS!


----------



## shootingstar (27 Nov 2007)

sher whats the worst thing that can happen if i miss??? i hit the guard next to him!! hehe


----------

